# Modifier Error



## mainemoose (Dec 28, 2009)

*If someone would help me with this coding issue I would reallly appreciate
it:
This claim was sent to Traiblazer and returned with two out of three lines paid.

99204   mod 25   (DX 616.10)
                       (DX 788.30)
                        (DX 564.00
51702                (DX 616.10)
45915                (DX 564.00)

The 2nd line was returned with an error message CO 125. How can I resubmit this and get line two(2) paid. 

Thanks for your Help!!   *


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 28, 2009)

Was it the 45915 rejected?  and what is the co125 reason description.  You do realize that code is when performed under anesthesia and they mean more than local.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 28, 2009)

What is the remark code on that denial? Also code 51702 is a component of 45915 but a modifier is allowed in order to differentiate between the services provided


----------



## armandojcolon (Dec 28, 2009)

Code 45915 is a separate procedure, you can add a modifier on the second line and send a corrected claim with documentation supportig the correction.


Armando Colon, CASCC
armandojcolon@yahoo.com


----------

